
Becoming a modern sociopath - thefattielife
http://tonomics.xyz/2015/10/11/Becoming-a-Modern-Sociopath.html
======
k__
Are there so much start-ups out there who only want free developers?

The bigger problem I always hear from founders (technical and non-technical)
is to find good engineers, not to find cheap ones.

------
dang
Sockpuppet or promotional voting is not allowed on HN. We ban and/or penalize
accounts for doing that.

